# Water ingress



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Some time ago I noticed a small amount of water in M/H on the shelf on the left in the garage. I tried many times to find the leak without success.
Today I have returned from a habitation service by Peter Hambilton near Preston and he has solved it.
The culprit was the brake light on top of the van. The backing box to the lens had the usual white mastic but Hymer had forgotten to screw the box down so eventually a gap appeared allowing water to run down into the van.
No damage done and very pleased with the result.
Check yours just in case.

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bob45 said:


> Some time ago I noticed a small amount of water in M/H on the shelf on the left in the garage. I tried many times to find the leak without success.
> Today I have returned from a habitation service by Peter Hambilton near Preston and he has solved it.
> The culprit was the brake light on top of the van. The backing box to the lens had the usual white mastic but Hymer had forgotten to screw the box down so eventually a gap appeared allowing water to run down into the van.
> No damage done and very pleased with the result.
> ...


When I first had my Exsis, I removed the brake light and the bike rack holders and re sealed them. Much better than Hymer as some things are only sealed by rubber.


----------



## yokeljohn (Mar 2, 2013)

*water ingress c.i.carioca, 2004.*

hi, ive recently finished completely re building the rear floor and lower rear panels and main cross timbers of our c.i. m/h all due to poor and insufficient sealing when manufactured in italy.also steel screws rusting everwhere where stainless should have been used.(was there a shortage of stainless scews and bitumen in italy around 2oo4).i was quoted £ 3,000 by my dealer,i did myself, it took me nearly 2 months.i myself i bought a damp meter and have just found another leak casing more ingress and rotten wet wood inside above the wardrobe caused by rusting screws in the roof moulding, here we go again yokeljohn


----------

